# Kevin "Peanut" Squire



## kevinsquire (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

Would love to hear from anyone who has sailed with me. Below are the ships and dates I sailed on with Fyffes:

Rio Cobre 01.01.69
Pacuare 07.07.69
M.V. Morant 07.01.70
M.V. Matina 04.08.70
M.V. Manzanares 19.12.73

Thanks Kev


----------



## Seaboot (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Kev
I believe we sailed either on the Matina or Manzanares together.
Was a GP1 at the time.
Happy days but where has the time gone?
Best wishes
Roger Hargis


----------



## john v (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Peanut we sailed on the M Boats I was galley boy Barry Harris cook. I remember you getting a message from your folks after leaving Kobe saying you had a visitor come to stay with them. I still keep in touch with another steward John McGuire. Good to see your post do you still live Poole, I am up on Orkney.
John Vincent


----------



## R815614 (Aug 2, 2008)

john v said:


> Hi Peanut we sailed on the M Boats I was galley boy Barry Harris cook. I remember you getting a message from your folks after leaving Kobe saying you had a visitor come to stay with them. I still keep in touch with another steward John McGuire. Good to see your post do you still live Poole, I am up on Orkney.
> John Vincent


hi john I think I sailed with you,peanuts and john on M boats.either as a steward or chief steward. eddied king.


----------



## john v (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Eddie I had a chat with John McGuire the other day he remembers you well, good times shame we can't turn the clock back. At least we lived it!


----------



## R815614 (Aug 2, 2008)

john v said:


> Hi Eddie I had a chat with John McGuire the other day he remembers you well, good times shame we can't turn the clock back. At least we lived it!


hello john,time does fly,sailed with john and kevin on various fyffes ships.left the sea in 83,got married ,and daughter just got married,am now retired.but I did have a good time when io was at sea.eddie.


----------

